# Grizzly G0704 Mill



## frankoamerican (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi folks
I recently acquired a used-in great condition- G0704 mill.  I would like to put power feeds on the x and y axes.  Has anybody attempted this successfully?  I'll need a supplier for parts and all the encouragement and advice you can muster.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAT510 (Dec 16, 2018)

Welcome to H-M.  

There's a number of posts on G0704 power feed installs on the Site.

This is what popped up using "G0704 Power Feed"

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/search/48300/?q=g0704+power+feed&o=relevance

Looks like Grizzly sells one for the X axis.  http://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Power-Feed-for-G0704/T23010


----------



## Justjoe (Dec 21, 2018)

Ebay has a kit $345
https://www.ebay.com/itm/T23010-Pow...379479&hash=item41e0b23050:g:~ecAAOSwHBda45Bo


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow man did those things go up sence I bought mine.  Like over double.


----------

